
Mountain Project's response to the accusation of IP theft - dsauerbrun
https://www.mountainproject.com/forum/topic/119186390/nick-wilders-response-to-recent-allegations
======
dsauerbrun
I thought this was a pretty interesting little event in the climbing world and
was interested in peoples' thoughts related to the tech aspect.

Nick Wilder's post essentially covers everything with related links, but this
all blew up from a blog post: [https://www.melaninbasecamp.com/around-the-
bonfire/2020/7/6/...](https://www.melaninbasecamp.com/around-the-
bonfire/2020/7/6/how-mountain-project-stole-from-a-woman-of-color)

After skimming through Melissa's proposal, it appears that she put a lot of
work into what should have really just been a suggestion for a feature.

To me, her proposal looked like someone who was new in tech trying to get
something in her portfolio. However, the interesting aspect of this story, in
my opinion, is the question of how should the show-runners of these relatively
small websites be open to accepting feedback/suggestions but also not get
accused of stealing IP.

Obviously the suggestion of it being a race related incident made it blow up
more than it likely would have but it's still something that I worry about
myself when it comes to someone giving me advice for my own personal projects.

